# Berlusconi o Bersani?



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Ormai siamo di fatto in campagna elettorale. I due principali antagonisti sono Berlusconi e Bersani.
Voi chi scegliereste?


----------



## Brain84 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Bersani a occhi chiusi.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Bersani senza manco pensarci.


----------



## Vinz (9 Dicembre 2012)

Tra i due, ovviamente Bersani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2012)

Sarò il primo a votare Bersani.


----------



## MilanForever (9 Dicembre 2012)

Bersani, il male minore.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Nessuno dei due... Uno ha distrutto l'italia, l'altro gliel'ha lasciata distruggere indisturbato


----------



## Francy (9 Dicembre 2012)

Avete ripescato un sondaggio di fine anni novanta vero?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Dicembre 2012)

Io ovviamente non voterò.


----------



## AndrasWave (9 Dicembre 2012)

Ci rendiamo conto di chi andiamo a votare? Due mummie uno di 61 e l'altro di 79 anni (ma con la faccia di Moira Orfei).


----------



## robs91 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Il meno peggio.Quindi Bersani.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Dubito voterò.
Tra i due sceglierei Bersani,per esclusione.


----------



## tamba84 (9 Dicembre 2012)

nessuno dei 2,non voterei mai a sinistra e non mi fiderei a rivotare berlusconi.

butto un voto e dico terzo polo artito liberale o futuro e libertà!


----------



## Doctore (9 Dicembre 2012)

sulla scheda elettorale non so se disegnarci questa emotion  o questa


----------



## esjie (9 Dicembre 2012)

Tra i 2 Bersani, ma lo voterei come ultima spiaggia. Forse qualcuno non lo sa ma ci saranno ben più di 2 partiti tra cui scegliere...Deciderò quando ascolterò le tribune elettorali.


----------



## Ale (9 Dicembre 2012)

bersani ovviamente.


----------



## cris (9 Dicembre 2012)

è come dire: è meglio mangiare mierda o diarrea?


----------



## Jaqen (9 Dicembre 2012)

Ovviamente, purtroppo, Bersani. Ma adesso mi sa che bisognerà cambiare: Bersani o Grillo?


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Dicembre 2012)

Bersani, ma avrei preferito Renzi. Ovviamente Berlusconi è invotabile


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (9 Dicembre 2012)

A settembre 2013 realizzerò il mio sogno di tornare, questa volta definitivamente a vivere a Parigi, ragion per cui non andrò a votare alle politiche.
Ma ad essere onesti, anche se fossi rimasto in Italia non ci sarei andato lo stesso, per la prima volta in vita mia.
Bersani e Berlusconi sono due facce della stessa moneta, non sanno governare e non sanno farsi da parte..


----------



## cris (9 Dicembre 2012)

Per la disperazione andro su Grillo...


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Dicembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> Per la disperazione andro su Grillo...



Cris, non andare a votare piuttosto. Non è obbligatorio


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Cris, non andare a votare piuttosto. Non è obbligatorio



Ecco, appunto!


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Dicembre 2012)

Non vado a votare.Male minore per me non esiste,Bersani e Berlusconi rappresentano la stessa politica marcia che ci ha rovinato.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2012)

E' un pò come dire: lo vuoi col burro o con la vasella?


----------



## Marilson (9 Dicembre 2012)

Bersani


----------



## francylomba (9 Dicembre 2012)

indecisa se quel giorno passare una bella giornata fuori o scrivere cavolate sulla schda cosi da annullarla ..


----------



## The P (9 Dicembre 2012)

Premesso che voterò Bersani a grandissimo malincuore.

Se avete dubbi su chi votare siete folli. FOLLI.

Sono per la libertà di opinioni sempre e comunque, ma il mio disprezzo verso chi vota Berlusconi è totale.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Dicembre 2012)

madò e io dovrei votare uno di questi 2?


----------



## Canonista (9 Dicembre 2012)

La situazione politica italiana è rappresentate alla grande dal Milan di quest'anno...

E' una votazione tipo "Antonini o Mesbah"?


----------



## vota DC (9 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo di fatto in campagna elettorale. I due principali antagonisti sono Berlusconi e Bersani.
> Voi chi scegliereste?



I sondaggi fatti dai montiani (quindi favorevoli a chi sosteneva il governo fino a pochi secondi fa) dicono M5S 19% mentre PDL 13%. Quindi direi che gli antagonisti per ora sono Grillo e Bersani.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I sondaggi fatti dai montiani (quindi favorevoli a chi sosteneva il governo fino a pochi secondi fa) dicono M5S 19% mentre PDL 13%. Quindi direi che gli antagonisti per ora sono Grillo e Bersani.



....non mi risulta che Grillo si sia proposto come Presidente del Consiglio.


----------



## The P (9 Dicembre 2012)

Ma chi ha votato nel Berlusconi nel sondaggio per favore può palesarsi?

Ti voglio bloccare su MW. Te lo chiedo per favore. Grazie.


----------



## vota DC (9 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non mi risulta che Grillo si sia proposto come Presidente del Consiglio.



Burattinaio come Napolitano. La faccia che ci mette è irrilevante.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Dicembre 2012)

Monti o niente.


----------



## Principe (9 Dicembre 2012)

Io sono uno..... Guarda che nn me ne può fregare nulla che date dei matti a chi vota Berlusca...... Io voto Berlusca perché Bersani per conto mio e' peggio e se vince il centrosinistra sarà la ripetizione degli anni di Prodi..... Quindi smettete con questa presunta superiorità di chi vota centrosinistra nn siete nessuno per giudicare gli altri..... Siamo ancora in democrazia e ognuno vota chi gli pare senza per questo dover essere messo alla gogna.... Questi sono i soliti metodi comunisti.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Dicembre 2012)

La scelta non sarebbe così scontata se non ci fossero altri da votare


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Dicembre 2012)

è come se dovessi decidere se suicidarmi sparandomi in testa o attaccandomi al tubo di scappamento della clio del 98 di mio zio!


----------



## Francy (9 Dicembre 2012)

Mah, se devo essere sincero anche io rispetto l'opinione di tutti, ma vi chiedo perchè dovreste votare il meno peggio?
Chiunque riteniate che sia il meno peggio, Berlusconi o Bersani, comunque ha contribuito ad accentuare, negli ultimi 20 anni, la rovina del nostro Paese. Nessuno dei due l'ha iniziata, ma entrambi non sono riusciti, per mancanza di coraggio politico, a revertirla fin quando fosse stato possibile. Dire voto il meno peggio, per me, è follia. Perchè dare una chance ulteriore a chi ci ha portato sul baratro, perchè concedere ulteriori opportunità a chi, per quattro volte (uno da Premier, l'altro da Ministro), ha già dimostrato la propria incapacità politica? E non mi metto a parlare poi dei personaggi che hanno dietro questi due tizi. L'uno sostenuto a spada tratta da Mr. Bassolino, tanto per citarne uno, e da Vendola, capace in 5 anni di fare 300 mln di euro di buco nella Sanità Pugliese, l'altro acclamato da gente del calibro di Verdini, e non credo ci sia bisogno di aggiungere altro.


----------



## Doctore (9 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Mah, se devo essere sincero anche io rispetto l'opinione di tutti, ma vi chiedo perchè dovreste votare il meno peggio?
> Chiunque riteniate che sia il meno peggio, Berlusconi o Bersani, comunque ha contribuito ad accentuare, negli ultimi 20 anni, la rovina del nostro Paese. Nessuno dei due l'ha iniziata, ma entrambi non sono riusciti, per mancanza di coraggio politico, a revertirla fin quando fosse stato possibile. Dire voto il meno peggio, per me, è follia. Perchè dare una chance ulteriore a chi ci ha portato sul baratro, perchè concedere ulteriori opportunità a chi, per quattro volte (uno da Premier, l'altro da Ministro), ha già dimostrato la propria incapacità politica? E non mi metto a parlare poi dei personaggi che hanno dietro questi due tizi. L'uno sostenuto a spada tratta da Mr. Bassolino, tanto per citarne uno, e da Vendola, capace in 5 anni di fare 300 mln di euro di buco nella Sanità Pugliese, l'altro acclamato da gente del calibro di Verdini, e non credo ci sia bisogno di aggiungere altro.


Quoto tutto...ma alla fine dopo berlusconi e bersani...chi ti rimane?casini,fini,montezemolo,grillo.Non esiste alternativa degna di nota.La politica non si rende conto che se non si rinnova in un modo o nell altro andiamo a finire dietro a qualche capo ultra di turno e rischiamo grosso(perdita della democrazia).Succede quando c e disperazione e miseria...il fascismo e' nato per colpa della politica corrotta


----------



## Nick (9 Dicembre 2012)

Bersani.
Berlusconi sarebbe la nostra rovina definitiva con il conseguente default immediato.


----------



## Francy (9 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto...ma alla fine dopo berlusconi e bersani...chi ti rimane?casini,fini,montezemolo,grillo.Non esiste alternativa degna di nota.La politica non si rende conto che se non si rinnova in un modo o nell altro andiamo a finire dietro a qualche capo ultra di turno e rischiamo grosso(perdita della democrazia).Succede quando c e disperazione e miseria...il fascismo e' nato per colpa della politica corrotta



Infatti, sono d'accordo. Non resta nulla. Per questo io salto un giro e me ne sto a casa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Dicembre 2012)

renzi dovrebbe andare da solo!vincerebbe a mani basse per me


----------



## The P (9 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io sono uno..... Guarda che nn me ne può fregare nulla che date dei matti a chi vota Berlusca...... Io voto Berlusca perché Bersani per conto mio e' peggio e se vince il centrosinistra sarà la ripetizione degli anni di Prodi..... Quindi smettete con questa presunta superiorità di chi vota centrosinistra nn siete nessuno per giudicare gli altri..... Siamo ancora in democrazia e ognuno vota chi gli pare senza per questo dover essere messo alla gogna.... Questi sono i soliti metodi comunisti.



ma qua non è questione di sinistra e destra perché sono tutti della stessa pasta.

Qua si tratta di non votare di nuovo una persona che ci ha distrutto il futuro.

Questo essere immondo esattamente un anno fa diceva: "crisi? se c'è crisi perché allora i ristoranti sono sempre pieni. La crisi in Italia non è arrivata".

Ma come si fa? Io sono una persona tra virgolette privilegiata perché ho un lavoro importante (anche se lavoro per tre e sono sottopagato) e cmq anche senza un lavoro avrei una famiglia alle spalle, ma la gente è disperata.
La gente muore di fame. 
I giovani sono depressi perché non hanno un lavoro.
I meno giovani sono depressi perché rischiano il posto da un momento all'altro.

E mi dispiace... Prodi non ha fatto un cavolo al governo e per me non sarebbe mai dovuto andarci, ma non ha mandato allo sfascio nessuno. Berlusconi lo ha fatto. Lo ha fatto eccome, ha fatto i suoi porci comodi mangiando su noi tutti.

E mi dispiace seriamente per te che non lo capisci. 
E' giusto avere idee politiche, ma c'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## Francy (9 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> ma qua non è questione di sinistra e destra perché sono tutti della stessa pasta.
> 
> Qua si tratta di non votare di nuovo una persona che ci ha distrutto il futuro.
> 
> ...



Tralascio alcune parti dove sono d'accordo con te, ma voglio farti una domanda. Bersani in cosa è diverso? A parte nelle pagliacciate dove Berlusconi oggettivamente è insuperabile, cosa ha fatto al governo? Non ha forse fatto i suoi porci comodi? Non ha forse rovinato anche lui l'Italia?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> renzi dovrebbe andare da solo!vincerebbe a mani basse per me



sono il primo che nonostante è orientato verso destra voterebbe renzi,ma se già i grandi intellettuali della sinistra gli hanno preferito bersani di cosa stiamo a parlare?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> renzi dovrebbe andare da solo!vincerebbe a mani basse per me



......dove andrebbe da solo Renzi? Farebbe solo un favore al nano.


----------



## The P (9 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Tralascio alcune parti dove sono d'accordo con te, ma voglio farti una domanda. Bersani in cosa è diverso? A parte nelle pagliacciate dove Berlusconi oggettivamente è insuperabile, cosa ha fatto al governo? Non ha forse fatto i suoi porci comodi? Non ha forse rovinato anche lui l'Italia?



Sinceramente? NO.

Ma davvero paragonate i politici come Bersani, Casini, Fini, Prodi, ecc ecc... tutta gente di cui non ho un filo di stima e che non vorrei nemmeno per vicini di casa (giusto per intenderci) con Berlusconi?

I primi citati sono dei politici incompetenti.
Il secondo è uno che si è travestito da politico per il suo potere, per farsi le sue belle leggi ad personam, per non andare in galera.

Ma come fate ad essere così ciechi?

Ripeto, io non sto parlando di destra e sinistra, di politici di sx e politici di dx... sto parlando di dovere (ed è un dovere morale) essere contro Berlusconi.
E' una cosa che dobbiamo alla nostra dignità.

Ci stava mandando in rovina, abbiamo rischiato il default e ha cercato di tenerlo nascosto finché ha potuto per continuare i suoi giochi di potere.


----------



## Principe (9 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> ma qua non è questione di sinistra e destra perché sono tutti della stessa pasta.
> 
> Qua si tratta di non votare di nuovo una persona che ci ha distrutto il futuro.
> 
> ...



Io nn sono contento di votarlo ma se devo votare centrosinistra che mi tassa anche l'aria...... No grazie io avrei votato Renzi perché aveva idee interessanti avete preferito Bersani e allora siete uguali e tali e quindi il centrosinistra nn rappresenta niente di nuovo anzi qualcosa che si è' già visto quanto sia inutile


----------



## Francy (9 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Sinceramente? NO.
> 
> Ma davvero paragonate i politici come Bersani, Casini, Fini, Prodi, ecc ecc... tutta gente di cui non ho un filo di stima e che non vorrei nemmeno per vicini di casa (giusto per intenderci) con Berlusconi?
> 
> ...



Quello che tu, giustamente, stai dicendo Berlusconi, è quello che fanno tutti questi politici "mediocri" abitualmente. Solo che Berlusconi, che politico non è, lascia che queste cose le sappiano tutti. In più Berlusconi ci mette anche il carico da novanta del personaggio: le donne, i siparietti poco simpatici, le sparate eccetera.

Questo per la prima parte. Per quanto riguarda la seconda (quella dove parli del fatto che ci ha mandato in rovina) ti dico che in realtà non è così. Semplicemente lui, come nessuno in questi 20 anni, ci ha salvato. E la possibilità di farlo ce l'ha avuta, come ce l'ha avuta la sinistra.

Una frase detta spesso alla Camera in questi anni: "Salvare l'Italia è facile, ma è essere rieletti dopo il salvataggio che sarebbe difficile". Ecco, il coraggio di risanare l'Italia e di farci vivere un avvenire più sereno è mancato, oltre che la competenza, in questi venti anni. Il default che abbiamo effettivamente rischiato è nato 30 anni fa.


Dico tutto ciò non perchè mi interessi difendere Berlusconi che, come tu avrai capito, diciamo che non ha la mia approvazione (eufemismo), ma lo faccio solo per mettervi all'erta: secondo me quello che voterete non è il male minore. è un male equivalente.


----------



## The P (9 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io nn sono contento di votarlo ma se devo votare centrosinistra che mi tassa anche l'aria...... No grazie io avrei votato Renzi perché aveva idee interessanti avete preferito Bersani e allora siete uguali e tali e quindi il centrosinistra nn rappresenta niente di nuovo anzi qualcosa che si è' già visto quanto sia inutile



Non capisco perché mi inserisci fra quelli che hanno votato Bersani. Mai votato bersani o prodi prima...

E comunque riduci il problema alle tue tasse.
Va bene, mandate allo sfascio un paese per salvaguardare le vostre tasse. Contenti voi...


----------



## Principe (9 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché mi inserisci fra quelli che hanno votato Bersani. Mai votato bersani o prodi prima...
> 
> E comunque riduci il problema alle tue tasse.
> Va bene, mandate allo sfascio un paese per salvaguardare le vostre tasse. Contenti voi...



No perché ho studiato un po' di economia e l'unico modo per far ripartire i consumi e' abbassare il carico fiscale i come minimo nn aumentarlo...... Mica ho detto che basta fare solo quello.... Bisogna intervenire solo sulla spesa pubblica costi quello che costi


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Quello che tu, giustamente, stai dicendo Berlusconi, è quello che fanno tutti questi politici "mediocri" abitualmente. Solo che Berlusconi, che politico non è, lascia che queste cose le sappiano tutti. In più Berlusconi ci mette anche il carico da novanta del personaggio: le donne, i siparietti poco simpatici, le sparate eccetera.
> 
> Questo per la prima parte. Per quanto riguarda la seconda (quella dove parli del fatto che ci ha mandato in rovina) ti dico che in realtà non è così. Semplicemente lui, come nessuno in questi 20 anni, ci ha salvato. E la possibilità di farlo ce l'ha avuta, come ce l'ha avuta la sinistra.
> 
> ...



Analisi ineccepibile. Aggiungo che l'unico che ha avuto il coraggio di salvare l'Italia ora è odiato da metà di essa, che non capisce, che è ignorante nel senso più ampio del termine, perchè ignora il significato di determinate manovre. E l'unico che ha avuto il coraggio (che poi, nemmeno coraggio, semplicemente il non interesse politico di farsi rieleggere) adesso è andato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> No perché ho studiato un po' di economia e l'unico modo per far ripartire i consumi e' abbassare il carico fiscale i come minimo nn aumentarlo...... Mica ho detto che basta fare solo quello.... Bisogna intervenire solo sulla spesa pubblica costi quello che costi



E' un'analisi superficiale. Il moltiplicatore keynesiano necessita di determinate condizioni per funzionare. In Italia non esistono queste condizioni ora.


----------



## Principe (9 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Analisi ineccepibile. Aggiungo che l'unico che ha avuto il coraggio di salvare l'Italia ora è odiato da metà di essa, che non capisce, che è ignorante nel senso più ampio del termine, perchè ignora il significato di determinate manovre. E l'unico che ha avuto il coraggio (che poi, nemmeno coraggio, semplicemente il non interesse politico di farsi rieleggere) adesso è andato.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



La tua ricetta ?


----------



## The P (9 Dicembre 2012)

Avete ragione ragazzi.

Ne riparliamo fra qualche anno quando non ci sarà il vostro Silvio e le cose andranno sicuramente meglio.

E non perché Bersani o chi per lui è un gran politico, ma semplicemente perché non volete ammettere che il male cusato da Berlusconi è qualcosa al di fuori di ogni limite.

E comunque le "manovre" che tanto incensate di suo non hanno niente. 
Le uniche manovre (economiche soltanto in ogni caso, e non politiche... sono due cose diverse) sono state fatte da Tremonti, non di certo da lui.


----------



## Francy (9 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Avete ragione ragazzi.
> 
> Ne riparliamo fra qualche anno quando non ci sarà il vostro Silvio e le cose andranno sicuramente meglio.
> 
> ...



Non ho capito se mi includi nel discorso, dove è che avrei incensato alcuna manovra di Berlusconi?


----------



## Livestrong (10 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Analisi ineccepibile. Aggiungo che l'unico che ha avuto il coraggio di salvare l'Italia ora è odiato da metà di essa, che non capisce, che è ignorante nel senso più ampio del termine, perchè ignora il significato di determinate manovre. E l'unico che ha avuto il coraggio (che poi, nemmeno coraggio, semplicemente il non interesse politico di farsi rieleggere) adesso è andato.
> .



Per un anno di lavoro, battutine e provocazioni si becca un bel vitalizio... Chiamalo bambo, chi continuerebbe a sbattersi?


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> La tua ricetta ?



Non è molto lontano da quello che ha fatto monti fino ad ora (e, in minima parte, l'ultima manovra finanziaria di berlusconi)

Il primo, IMPERATIVO obiettivo è uno: ridurre quanto più possibile il debito. Questa deve essere la prima fase di una politica di medio lungo periodo. Se non riduci il debito hai le mani legate per 100 anni, rimani indietro rispetto a tutti (siamo già indietro rispetto a tutti), collassi perchè non puoi più fare la scala mobile monetaria (che rimane comunque una *****ta) e ti ritrovi nel 2020 ad essere Albania 2.0. Secondariamente, i mercati, gli investitori esteri, reagiscono positivamente se scende il nostro debito, e non è una cosa da poco considerando che la crisi è partita da una mancanza di liquidità effettiva.

Riformare le pensioni (fatto)
Tagliare tutto quello che si può, tutto quello che non produce e che non serve (vedasi province, politica e sanità mal gestita)
aumentare _momentaneamente_ le imposte, in maniera intelligente (1 punto di iva ci può anche stare, un contributo di solidarietà per chi ha un reddito maggiore anche. La patrimoniale a mio avviso no, ma da un certo punto di vista, in un momento così nero, forse meglio una mini patrimoniale fatta con criterio che il punto sull'iva stessa). (in parte fatto)
Migliorare le condizioni di introduzione al lavoro dei giovani (fatto solo in parte con alcuni sgravi fiscali dell'ultimo governo berlusconi, ma manca soprattutto una riforma scolastica che formi un lavoratore non a 24 ma 21/22 anni massimo).
Riformare la mentalità delle nuove generazioni a livello STRUTTURALE: La laurea non garantisce niente, anzi, è un mezzo per un fine, non un parco giochi dietro cui trincerarsi per non diventare grandi. Serve uno spirito di sacrificio diverso fin dal liceo e bisogna essere consci che nel mondo del lavoro niente è garantito. Niente. Sono molto orgoglioso di ragazzi che conosco che hanno due lauree e vanno in australia a fare i lavapiatti aspettando dei mesi che venga loro riconosciuto il titolo di studio, ma vedo ancora troppi, troppi ragazzi che bighellonano in università, perdendo anni, uscendo con voti mediocri in università mediocri, e poi lamentandosi che non trovano il lavoro a meno di mezz'ora da casa, con lo stipendio basso, e prospettive non eccellenti. Aggiungo, e lo specificherò meglio oltre, che bisogna ridare dignità agli istituti tecnici e alle professioni non da dottori. Siamo una generazione cresciuta sul mito della laurea, così da svalutarla e creare una pletora di dottori senza lavoro. Un muratore ha esattamente la stessa dignità professionale di un notaio. Quando si capirà questo, in Italia si sbloccheranno molte cose.

Poi ci sono le fantamisure, ossia cose impossibili, ma che veramente migliorerebbero la situazione in italia in primis, ma anche altrove.

Riformare i sindacati, ma clamorosamente. Che non raglino facendo una lotta di classe inutile e anacronistica e facciano gli interessi del paese, non delle loro schede.

Fare pressioni internazionali per unificare davvero il mercato in europa in prima battuta, ma soprattutto di garantire delle condizioni di lavoro paritetiche in tutto il mondo. Non potremo mai, mai, mai, mai, mai, MAI competere con la Cina, se non si impone alla Cina di abolire la schiavitù. Nessun paese con una carta dei diritti civili può produrre un item a basso contenuto tecnologico (e in italia siamo piuttosto pieni) competitivo sul prezzo, quando in Cina la manodopera lavora 360 giorni l'anno e ha i dormitori attaccati alla fabbrica.

Chiudere i confini (addirittura, paradossalmente, sarebbe da rimandare indietro chi è da poco entrato). La disoccupazione, come detto sopra, è anche figlia dello snobbismo creato dalla generazione dei laureati. Allo stesso modo, chi entra in questo paese solo con delle speranze in tasca, non si fa tanti problemi a fare il fornaio e alzarsi alle due. Buon per loro certamente, ma gli immigrati coprono un buco che altrimenti fisiologicamente avrebbe costretto molti italiani a rivedere le proprie aspettative lavorative. E lo dico con enorme convinzione: io stesso, pur avendo preso la magistrale a luglio, ho già messo in conto di riciclarmi con lavori oggigiorno meno "ben visti", come il cuoco, il muratore etc.


----------



## The P (10 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se mi includi nel discorso, dove è che avrei incensato alcuna manovra di Berlusconi?



Per le manovre mi riferivo a [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION], tu in ogni caso ritieni che ci abbia salvato.
Cosa che per me non sta ne in cielo e ne in terra.

E comunque vedo che chi lo appoggia basa tutto su una visione puramente economica.
Bene, si chiama politica e non economia.

E sopratutto in questo caso (come del resto, oggi più che mai, vale anche nell'ambito dell'economia) le classiche leggi non valgono. Non bastano.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Avete ragione ragazzi.
> 
> Ne riparliamo fra qualche anno quando non ci sarà il vostro Silvio e le cose andranno sicuramente meglio.
> 
> ...



Berlusconi economicamente non ha fatto più male all'Italia di un Bersani, di un Prodi, di un Fini, di nessun politico in generale.

La questione morale è un'altra cosa, ma non bisogna rimanere abbagliati dallo squallore del personaggio e credere che sia stato berlusconi a portarci al baratro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per un anno di lavoro, battutine e provocazioni si becca un bel vitalizio... Chiamalo bambo, chi continuerebbe a sbattersi?



Io spero continui. Da quello che ho visto, pago molto più volentieri il suo vitalizio di qualunque politico ci sia in giro oggi. Anche se spero di non dover più pagare vitalizi a nessuno.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (10 Dicembre 2012)

berlusconi o bersani?  l'ultima volta ho votato berlusconi e me ne sono pentito.Ma non potrei mai votare a sinistra,quindi credo proprio che mi asterro' dal voto


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Preferisco la vittoria di Bersani,il nano deve essere cancellato dal globo terrestre,basta,non se ne puo' piu'.Pero' io non votero' mai e dico mai qualcosa che si avvicini al termine "sinistra".Quindi scegliero qualche partitino infimo cui daro' la mia preferenza,sperando che MAdre Natura ci liberi dalla faccia di porcellana,cosi' ogni dubbio è fugato.Maledizione a lui e alla sua smania di potere.Definirlo essere immondo è un eufemismo!


----------



## Livestrong (10 Dicembre 2012)

Se cominciassero a tagliare i fondi destinati all'esercito e limitare quelli destinati alle fdo, se cazziassero pesantemente i vari assessori comunali delle grandi citta / consiglieri regionali che hanno le mani in pasta con gli appalti della mafia tanti problemi si comincerebbero a risolvere... Senza bisogno di privatizzare la sanità o di fare la patrimoniale, che per quanto popolare possa essere è quanto di piu anti democratico ci possa essere. Bene la lotta all'evasione, ma la si faccia sulle grosse aziende, non sul bar che non fa lo scontrino o che assume il ragazzo in nero come tuttofare... Gli stranieri devono essere visti come una risorsa, non come ladri di posti di lavoro: è anche per questa arretratezza culturale che siamo messi come siamo messi, la svizzera è piena di immigrati, eppure non mi sembra che se la passi malissimo


----------



## The P (10 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Berlusconi economicamente non ha fatto più male all'Italia di un Bersani, di un Prodi, di un Fini, di nessun politico in generale.
> 
> La questione morale è un'altra cosa, ma non bisogna rimanere abbagliati dallo squallore del personaggio e credere che sia stato berlusconi a portarci al baratro.
> 
> ...



Mi pare che l'ho scritto sopra...
a me delle sue perversioni non frega nulla.

Io stesso se avessi determinati agi probabilmente farei molto schifo.

Ho letto il tuo lungo intervento. Dici tutte cose che potrebbero essere giuste.
Ma fanno parte di una "forma mentis" di puro stile montiano che ha la sua efficacia, ma non basta.

La politica non è solo e soltanto economia.
La politica deve corrispondere anche al benessere dei cittadini, all'organizzazione e all'efficienza di tutti i cardini che reggono uno stato. 
Perché prima hai fatto l'esempio dei giovani che non fanno i lavori più umili, ma nessuno dice che è la disinformazione che genera questo.
Perché se io studio per 20 anni (dalla prima elementare alla fine dell'università o di un master) poi è naturale che non voglio fare lo spazzino. Ditemelo prima e al posto di studiare il moltiplicatore keynesiano, o di ripetere 2-3 volte l'esame di diritto pubblico mi leggo un libro di wittgenstein a tempo perso per arricchire la mente.


----------



## Francy (10 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION]: dove ho detto che ci ha salvato? Io affermo proprio il contrario. La politica italiana, negli ultimi venti anni, NON è riuscita a salvarci.

Detto questo è vero, la politica non è solo economia, ma è grazie a quella che si possono fare la maggior parte delle riforme che quasi mai sono a costo zero.

Sostanzialmente sono d'accordo con l'analisi di Morto che parla. Lo squallore di Berlusconi come personaggio non deve distogliere da un giudizio comunque pensato sulla politica economica.

Comunque sono abbastanza convinto che sull'extra-economia la politica è stata comunque mediocre. Non c'è accordo su nulla. Nozze gay, diritti alle coppie di fatto, la stessa legge sugli stadi, legge sul fine vita eccetera... è stato fatto qualcosa di utile? No.
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]: Parzialmente concordo, ma ricorda che ogni stato ha la sua storia, e che l'immigrazione in Svizzera o negli stessi USA ha un impatto diverso a livello cultural-sociologico rispetto che ad altri paesi.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se cominciassero a tagliare i fondi destinati all'esercito e limitare quelli destinati alle fdo, se cazziassero pesantemente i vari assessori comunali delle grandi citta / consiglieri regionali che hanno le mani in pasta con gli appalti della mafia tanti problemi si comincerebbero a risolvere... Senza bisogno di privatizzare la sanità o di fare la patrimoniale, che per quanto popolare possa essere è quanto di piu anti democratico ci possa essere. Bene la lotta all'evasione, ma la si faccia sulle grosse aziende, non sul bar che non fa lo scontrino o che assume il ragazzo in nero come tuttofare... Gli stranieri devono essere visti come una risorsa, non come ladri di posti di lavoro: è anche per questa arretratezza culturale che siamo messi come siamo messi, la svizzera è piena di immigrati, eppure non mi sembra che se la passi malissimo



Si ma la svizzera ha un riciclo clamoroso e non ha il tasso di disoccupazione che c'è in Italia. In più ha società estere che son ben contente di aprire branches e quindi posti di lavoro lì. E' un paese piccolo, che può reggersi praticamente in toto sui servizi. 
La svizzera è la prima nazione europea per occupazione giovanile. Per troppi motivi non c'entra nulla con noi. E' un'isola felice.
Gli stranieri sono una risorsa nel momento in cui si può creare lavoro, ma anche in prospettiva. Nel momento in cui di lavoro non ce n'è, diventano solo una risorsa in nero per le aziende che così fanno dumping rispetto ai lavoratori italiani. Oppure, come detto in precedenza, sono coloro che piegano la schiena al posto nostro, perchè noi ci siamo abituati troppo bene.
Ci sono sì paesi, come gli states, che hanno fatto le loro fortune sull'immigrazione: ma erano anni, decenni, perfino secoli di boom economico, con grande spazio di manovra. Ora ci troviamo a sguazzare in 15 in una piscinetta gonfiabile. Se portiamo dentro altri bagnanti non si sta meglio.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Mi pare che l'ho scritto sopra...
> a me delle sue perversioni non frega nulla.
> 
> Io stesso se avessi determinati agi probabilmente farei molto schifo.
> ...



La politica è come primo passo economia, a livello pratico (intendiamoci bene, a livello pratico). Il resto è una conseguenza.
E' sacrosanto pensare al benessere dei cittadini, all'uguaglianza, ai diritti.
La parte non economica di questo è "facile". Fai le leggi a tutelare i diritti. Tutto sommato, qui l'economia non c'entra.
Ma parliamo di alcuni diritti fondamentali (non stiamo nemmeno ancora parlando di benessere, quello è addirittura un di più): istruzione, salute e sicurezza.
Le scuole si pagano, gli ospedali pure e le caserme anche. Senza l'economia sul piano pratico è già tutto imploso, parliamo del nulla. Il soldo è quello che fa girare tutto, può sembrare cinico ad alcuni, a me no.

Circa la questioni giovani. 
E' proprio per questo che bisogna riformare pesantemente il settore dell'istruzione. Bisogna svezzare molto prima i ragazzi.
Io ho deciso a 19 cosa fare della mia vita, a livello professionale. Dopo 5 anni di università e 1 di lavoro, non ho la certezza di avere un futuro. MA, cosa fondamentale, sono conscio di tutti i rischi che corro, anzi ne ero già conscio a 19 anni, e nel mio piccolo ho passato diverso tempo a cercare alternative, o ad adattare la mia mentalità alla possibilità di dover cambiare radicalmente, per lavorare, tutte le mie qualità.
Ma questo ritratto non deve essere una cosa "speciale". Deve essere la normalità. La normalità non deve essere arrivare alla maturità senza sapere cosa fare. Non deve essere scegliere una facoltà poco convinti, senza pensare al mercato di sbocco, senza pensare a cosa può essere il dopo. Ho visto troppa gente, in questi ultimi anni, pensare all'università come un liceo 2.0.
In Germania, tanto per dire un paese a caso, vivono come se avessero 5 anni in più di media. E galoppano.


----------



## juventino (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sinceramente?Mi rifiuto di votare. L'Italia ormai è condannata al fallimento, è inutile farsi ancora vane illlusioni ed il prossimo governo (chiunque sia a vincere alle urne) sarà quello che darà la botta della fine definitiva. L'unica differenza fra Bersani e Berlusconi è semplicemente il tempo che ci metterebbero a farci fallire definitivamente. Con Bersani sarebbe una lenta e dolorosa agonia causata dalla totale inettitudine e dall'interesse a provvedere solo a se stessi di gente che ormai è sulla sua bella poltrona da intere decadi. Con una vittoria di Berlusconi beh, il default sarebbe a dir poco immediato. Silvio ormai l'UE, i mercati ecc. non lo vogliono vedere manco in cartolina, sarebbe la fine immediata.
Vi confido che per la prima volta in me la paura fa compagnia allo schifo e la rabbia che provo. La paura di non avere futuro, la paura di trovarsi entro non molto tempo in un paese fallito in cui toccherà assaltare e saccheggiare i negozi per mangiare. Esagero?Può darsi, ma francamente sono paure che non riesco a sottovalutare.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Dicembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si ma la svizzera ha un riciclo clamoroso e non ha il tasso di disoccupazione che c'è in Italia. In più ha società estere che son ben contente di aprire branches e quindi posti di lavoro lì. E' un paese piccolo, che può reggersi praticamente in toto sui servizi.
> La svizzera è la prima nazione europea per occupazione giovanile. Per troppi motivi non c'entra nulla con noi. E' un'isola felice.
> Gli stranieri sono una risorsa nel momento in cui si può creare lavoro, ma anche in prospettiva. Nel momento in cui di lavoro non ce n'è, diventano solo una risorsa in nero per le aziende che così fanno dumping rispetto ai lavoratori italiani. Oppure, come detto in precedenza, sono coloro che piegano la schiena al posto nostro, perchè noi ci siamo abituati troppo bene.
> Ci sono sì paesi, come gli states, che hanno fatto le loro fortune sull'immigrazione: ma erano anni, decenni, perfino secoli di boom economico, con grande spazio di manovra. Ora ci troviamo a sguazzare in 15 in una piscinetta gonfiabile. Se portiamo dentro altri bagnanti non si sta meglio.


Per ogni straniero che lavora in Italia puoi star tranquillo che c'è un italiano che lavora all'estero.. Ho citato la svizzera ma potrei citare anche Australia, usa, Canada perfino, tutti paesi con un ampio numero di immigrati (anche italiani, tra l'altro). Se ci sono problemi strutturali sono a monte, di certo non è per la presenza straniera che in Italia il tasso di disoccupazione è alle stelle. In Spagna ci sono, oggi, meno immigrati ma più disoccupazione, per dire... E anche li ne hanno fatte di leggi per limitare il fenomeno, non mi pare abbiano risolto


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per ogni straniero che lavora in Italia puoi star tranquillo che c'è un italiano che lavora all'estero.. Ho citato la svizzera ma potrei citare anche Australia, usa, Canada perfino, tutti paesi con un ampio numero di immigrati (anche italiani, tra l'altro). Se ci sono problemi strutturali sono a monte, di certo non è per la presenza straniera che in Italia il tasso di disoccupazione è alle stelle. In Spagna ci sono, oggi, meno immigrati ma più disoccupazione, per dire... E anche li ne hanno fatte di leggi per limitare il fenomeno, non mi pare abbiano risolto



Ma è la contingenza della situazione che è diversa. Un Paese in recessione non ha bisogno di lavoratori. Al contrario, uno in espansione ci marcia su alla grande. Australia e Canada sono paesi ricchi di materia prima, con mercati con ancora tanto potenziale inespresso, dove quindi due braccia e un cervello saranno sempre ben accolte, almeno nell'immediato futuro. In ogni caso, parliamo di aria fritta, tanto nessun governo metterà insieme una politica del genere. Più per ragioni di opinione pubblica che altro.


----------



## bmb (10 Dicembre 2012)

Per la prima volta da quando sono maggiorenne non eserciterò il mio diritto di voto.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta da quando sono maggiorenne non eserciterò il mio diritto di voto.




...scelta rispettabile come le altre ma, secondo me, sbagliata.


----------



## robs91 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me se non si combatte sul serio l'evasione, la corruzione(siamo ai primi posti in Europa) e le mafie non si andrà da nessuna parte.Questi sono i veri mali dell'Italia che nessun governo è riuscito mai a sconfiggere o quanto meno a ridurre(Monti ha già fatto qualcosa in più ma non basta).
Subito dopo bisognerebbe riformare la giustizia civile perchè i processi in italia sono scandolasamente lunghi rispetto agli altri paesi europei e questo scoraggia gli investimenti esteri e fa "morire" le imprese.Riformare il lavoro sul modello scandinavo della flexsecurity che a mio parere è il più giusto(penso soprattutto ai tanti precari non protetti dall'articolo 18),introdurre la meritocrazia nella scuola(valutazione insegnanti e scuole come in Inghilterra) e nella pubblica amministrazione,liberalizzazioni serie,investimenti in ricerca e così via.
Ovvero tutto ciò che non farà nè Bersani,che come ho già detto è sicuramente meno peggio di Berlusconi (che reputo il maggiore responsabile della crisi economica sociale e culturale dell'Italia),ma resta comunque il portavoce della Cgil e delle coop,nè nessun altro.Riponevo qualche speranzuccia in Renzi ma ora non mi resta che l'astensione.Povera Italia e poveri noi giovani senza futuro soprattutto.


----------



## smallball (10 Dicembre 2012)

sto seriamente pensando all'astensione...o all'annullamento della scheda...non intendo favorire in nessun modo questo squallore


----------



## Brain84 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Per me il 2013 sarà un anno importante..aprirò lo studio e, se dovesse rimanere così la crisi, molto probabilmente andrò all'estero


----------



## Blu71 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Berlusconi: passo indientro se Monti si candida

Ansa


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Dicembre 2012)

Bersani dai, non scherziamo, il cavaliere mi fa una paura matta, non so dove potrebbe trascinarci




Canonista ha scritto:


> E' una votazione tipo "Antonini o Mesbah"?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Gli italiani abbandonano Silvio. Con lui solo il 14 per cento

Affaritaliani 


Il nostro sondaggio è preciso.....


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Berlusconi: 'Mi ripresento, avete bisogno di me'
'Ma se Monti fa candidato moderati, mi ritiro. Sono sicuro che la Lega sarà alleata del Pdl'


Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Votate.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Verso rottura Pdl-Lega. Salta intesa su Cav premier e Lombardia
Carroccio chiede passo indietro Berlusconi e alleanza solo in Lombardia. Pdl: 'Impossibile'

Ansa


----------



## esjie (30 Dicembre 2012)

Se Berlu si ritirasse penso vincerebbe Monti


----------



## yelle (30 Dicembre 2012)

se andrò alle urne, sarà per usare la mia scheda elettorale per mandare a ****** i nostri cari politici.
Cosa certa è che non andrò mai a votare Bersani.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (31 Dicembre 2012)

Tra i due Bersani senza dubbio, ne ho le scatole piene del Cavaliere e del suo carrozzone.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Bersani, semplicemente per non far salire al potere Berlusconi.


----------



## James Watson (2 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli italiani abbandonano Silvio. Con lui solo il 14 per cento
> 
> Affaritaliani
> 
> ...



Il 14 per cento è già pure troppo!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Chi vincerà?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Febbraio 2013)

non andro' a votare,ma fra i due il meno peggio per me rimane sempre silvio


----------



## Hell Krusty (24 Febbraio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> non andro' a votare,ma fra i due il meno peggio per me rimane sempre silvio


Potresti dirmi i motivi?
Cosi per capire


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Febbraio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Potresti dirmi i motivi?
> Cosi per capire



credo che la vicenda del monte dei paschi di siena parli da sè.Comunque rimane una mia personalissima opinione questa.Fermo restando che non daro' il mio voto a nessuno dei due e tantomeno ad altri impostori come grillo o monti


----------



## James Watson (24 Febbraio 2013)

Del MPS bisognerebbe parlarne a fondo, visto che sono dette un sacco di "castronerie" a riguardo, soprattutto dagli esponenti del cdx per attaccare bersani.. peccato però sia ormai troppo tardi per cercare di convincerti a cambiare idea.


comunque tra i due io scelgo berlusconi..











...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi.


----------

